# What are the best brands to go for 29 gal?



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all,

Was given a 29 gall tank recently (90 x 30 x 40cm) and am planning on having some Lake Tanganyikan Cichlids in it. The equipment I intend to get is:

Canister
Air pump
Air stones
Water test kit

I already have an internal filter, heater and water ager. Could you recommend the best brands for each of these equipment listed above to go for as I've never had them before. This will be my first Cichlid aquarium! Feel free to list any equipment I haven't put in this topic which I need. I hope you could help.

Kind Regards,

Blakers


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Oceanic 82052 BioCube 29 Gallon Aquarium.
Aqueon Deluxe Kit 29 Gallon Aquarium.
Coralife BioCube 29 Gallon Aquarium.
Marineland (Aquaria) Biowheel 29 Gallon Aquarium Kit.
JBJ Nano Cube 28 Gallon Aquarium.

Feel free to check these list.


----------

